# How old is my La Pavoni Professional?



## MRSPIPE (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi

I bought a professional a few years ago second hand and am thinking of selling it to fund another machine. So I need to know roughly how old it is to be accurate with the description and valuation? Is there a way of telling how old it is? Sorry if this is a ridiculously simple question.

Thanks

Stephen


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Lift the drip tray out, unscrew the bottom cover and it should have a printed labels on the bottom somewhere.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Also what size group is it 49 or 51mm


----------



## MRSPIPE (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks for that - it has a printed label on the bottom but doesn't have any dates on it - I noticed it has a metal sleeve that protects the sight glass if that helps?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This should help you

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/lapavoni_pr_eng.htm


----------



## MRSPIPE (Jun 4, 2017)

Genius - it looks like I have the Professional PL v2.2.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MRSPIPE said:


> Genius - it looks like I have the Professional PL v2.2.


Your welcome


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

just a thought you might want to add in the description any service history - change of seals - and a few pictures when you list it, it may save a lot of back and forward questions


----------



## joe (Nov 13, 2014)

Is the portafilter measured on the inside?

Dumb question I know but I need to buy a portafilter for mine and I need to know the correct size to get..there being only 2mm difference is awkward.


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

You measure the inside of the basket. The inside of the portafilter is larger.


----------

